# Over concentrated fixer



## darin3200 (Feb 26, 2006)

On the last roll I developed the fixer was shot and I had to refix the negs and ended up scratching a lot of them. The only fixer I have now is this powder stuff but I threw away the original bag so I don't know the precise dillution. Is there any risk to the film if the fixer is overly strong? Or should I also increase fixing time if there is the chance the fixer is too dilute. 

Thanks


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 26, 2006)

Use a scrap piece of undeveloped film and put it in some fix.
Agitate and time it.
You should fix your negs for twice the length of time it takes the film to go clear.
Two minutes is a good clearing time with 4-5 mins being a good fix time to aim at.
If the film clears in under 1 min then the fix needs diluting.
You can get some problems if the fix is too strong. And you can have problems with crystals forming in solution which can scratch film.
If you are mixing from powder watch out for sediment. You may be wise to decant or filter before use.


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the help hertz


----------

